# 91 ski doo safari problems



## fishmagnetmike (Dec 10, 2010)

i have a 91 safari it has less than 1500 miles i use it for ice fishing the problem is it fouls out plug on the left side br9eya the machine runs great when firing on both cylinders but i keep putting plugs in the left side what could be the problem


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

I run a modded Ski-doo mxz800. Built quite a few motors. Clean your Carbs every season and run seafoam in the first tank of fuel each season. Use stabil ethanol treatment as the fuel will break down in as little as 14 days of sitting. Any more questions pm me for my phone number!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Could be the needle and seat on the left carb also. My 440x pulled that one on me last year

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishmagnetmike (Dec 10, 2010)

my son was riding it last night when he started machine it was only firing on right side left plug wet put new plug in left side took right off he rode 48 miles stopped to talk with his buddy left machine idle left plug fouls out he limped it home im sure if i put new plug in it will take off until next time getting tired of buying plugs what do u think? thanks alot


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Check the needle and seat. Its loading up on that cylinder. The needle n seat shout be about 20$ for the pair

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishmagnetmike (Dec 10, 2010)

WACKNSTACK said:


> Check the needle and seat. Its loading up on that cylinder. The needle n seat shout be about 20$ for the pair
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


hey thanks alot is it a hard job not much of mech.


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

As said above check the needle and seat, also why are you using BR9EYA plugs? That sled should take BR9ES.

Have you taken the carbs apart to clean? I had a MXZ670 back in the day and on those sleds they ran 2 different size main jets. When you take them apart make sure the right main jets in the right carb if they are different for that engine.


----------



## steelie89 (Aug 8, 2010)

sounds like your needle and seat isn't working correctly, either it is bad, or the floats aren't working correctly.


----------

